# VEC192 dual beam spotlight



## big4x4 (Dec 28, 2009)

Anybody out there that might have an extra Vector VEC192 dual beam sport spot spotlight to spare? Or alternatively, maybe even one modded to HID they are willing to part with. I would really like to have one so I can mod it to HID, I spent hours trying to find a new one on the internet with no luck. So, Please someone come save the day! Thanks


----------



## Parker VH (Dec 28, 2009)

I might have seen one locally on Craigslist. I'll check and let you know.


----------



## Parker VH (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't think this is it.
Here's the link.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/1524004597.html


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 31, 2009)

I use to see those(the *VEC192)* on E-Bay all the time but not lately.It seems like a lot of spotlights like the POB,Stanley HID,and the Vector twin beam are going out of production.






For what it's worth Cabelas carries a twin beam spotlight that is affordable(around $70).But the reflector is very shallow and won't throw like the Vector.


----------



## SunFire900 (Dec 31, 2009)

The light is still available @ Autobarn.com for $80 US, free shipping conus. Sorry Andreas. It has been discontinued by the factory and new ones will soon disappear from the marketplace.


----------



## big4x4 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi guys,
Thanks for the responses so far... Autobarn is all out of inventory that is the first place I checked (via phone).


----------



## stollman (Jan 26, 2010)

I am looking for one too. Spent 2 hrs surfing the Net. None available.

They were discontinued in June, 2009 per Black and Decker, who bought out Vector.


----------



## cccpull (Feb 1, 2010)

If they can be found, how much would they cost? I've read older posts and the price is all over the place.:thinking:


----------



## gswitter (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't remember how I was pointed to it (I think it was one of the gadget blogs), but I got one through an Xmas sale at ikitchen.com (?!?!) three years ago for $35. 

Have you tried searching for all the different brands? I remember the VEC192 being sold as a Vector, a Black & Decker and a few others brands as well. Maybe someone else can help here.


----------



## Jay611j (Feb 2, 2010)

This place might still have them in stock http://theestore.net/product_info.php?products_id=409478


----------



## stollman (Feb 2, 2010)

Just last weekend, at least (3) new units showed up on Ebay. I purchased one for $30 plus $18 for shipping. Amazing deal since they used to sell for $80+ each. They all sold on Ebay within a day, so I think you'd have to check pretty frequently. The good news, they are still popping up on Ebay.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is one recent pointer:

http://www.google.com/products?q=vec192+light&aq=f

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## stollman (Feb 2, 2010)

The Google pointer takes you to Compact Appliance, which says they are "temporarily backordered" = out of stock forever, since they are not manufactured anymore.


----------



## cccpull (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is another place:

http://www.allpowersupply.com/SearchResults.aspx?txtSearch=vec192

The price is high, but that's all I could find.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Aug 17, 2010)

redhorse113 said:


> Go to this web sight, www.advancedmunicipalsupplies.com
> They were a major supplier of this light and I believe they still have some units in stock.



Interesting. Their price has gone up again...


----------

